# Mr. Silent Bob



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, my BF and I decided its best to have Mr. Bob pts. I just wanted to let everyone know who loved my Bob just as much as I did. I know he had many friends on here and I'll give him kiss's and hugs from all of you before he goes.  He's had a wonderful life and I will miss him dearly.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sorry

Can i ask why you are putting him to sleep

He is a lovely little rat who looked to have a brilliant life!
Jess x


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

He's having an extreamly hard time walking, to the point were he cant hold himself up. He has also been losing alot of weight due to the fact that he has malocclusion and cant eat or drink properly; we had his teeth trimmed (paid up the butt for it) but we can't keep doing it every 2 weeks, especially when he's having these other problems. It got to the point where im hand feeding him and I dont think its fair to keep him living like this.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

He had a great life, he is 3 years old.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry to hear that. not nice when they can't go on anymore. but in the end we have to do the right thing by them.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, my BF and I actually just got back from the vets. He went very peacefully, which im very happy about. We are having him cremated with the second part of Jays quote from the movie 300. "Its an honor to have live at yours" to go along with Jays "It was an honor to die at your side."


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Jennielove... I think the idea of the matching sayings is so sweet.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Forensic.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jennie..


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  i know it was a tough decision


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the matching saying is very touching. and very fitting they were really quite the pair the two of them. and now, though they will still have to wait for you, they at least have each other again. i'm sorry they can't stay with us all forever, their short lives are a curse. sorry for you loss.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I worked at a vet clinic for years, and one of the most heart breaking things was seeing an animal who no longer had a good quality of life (usually older animals) whose owners would refuse to let go and insisted on keeping them alive. Legally, we can't force the owners to put them to sleep, but we could refer it to the SPCA. I guess what I'm trying to say is it takes a lot of courage to take the step and end your pet's suffering, especially when you develop such a strong bond. It sounds like you really cared for Bob and gave him a full and rich life. I know it might not help but you made the right decision to let him go. I do hope time makes it easier for you.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, it makes complete sense! Thank you so much. 

It was very hard for me the decision, but I'm glad I did. After my BF and I took him to the vet originally, I told myself that I cant keep him here if he doesnt get better. Bob had his ups and downs. The days he seemed to be improving gave me hope that maybe we could get through this, but towards the end there were more bad days than good...thats when I knew it was time to say enough. He's in a better place now and with his crazy brother Jay in the sky. 

After we had put Bob to sleep, it was funny, I was just pulling up to my BF's house and right there in the sky was a single cloud and this cloud had a hole in it! I looked over to my BF and said, "oh yeah, he must be up there with Jay becuase they are already causing trouble...eating holes in the clouds." lol.


----------

